# Smoking/BBQ Magazine?



## jimf (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm looking for another magazine to read. Is there a popular smoking or BBQ magazine out there?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.fiery-foods.com/

http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok

http://www.backwoodshome.com/store/files/fp1.html


----------



## jimf (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a print magazine to come to my mailbox monthly. Or magazine to download to my iPad.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 6, 2012)

Food porn? Maybe SMF will get one together in the future?


----------



## jimf (Mar 7, 2012)

I would enjoying a monthly magazine or imag that had smoking related articles, reviews of new products, recipes, competition results, etc....

How hard is it to start a magazine?  Maybe I'll create one and sell advertising.  SMF want to be my first advertiser?


----------



## seriousbbqs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jim,

I know this is an old thread, but thought you might want to check out StoryQue, our barbecue magazine on iPad's newstand. Jeff has a monthly column called Ask Jeff and we have a fair amount of recipes on grilling and smoking, but also stories, interviews, tips, etc. The November issue coming up will have some great holiday recipes and tips.

You can get the app here: www.StoryQue.com


----------

